
David Rockefeller, Philanthropist and Head of Chase Manhattan, Dies at 101 - boyanpro
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/20/business/david-rockefeller-dead-chase-manhattan-banker.html?_r=0
======
synicalx
Can we request an autopsy to make sure he's not a lizard?

------
paulpauper
I think that's the last of the billionaire Rockefellers

